# 

## gesha333

,  ,   .

----------


## Meladon

: 	36000 . 
.  - 58, 2 
: 	8(0532) 615-762
8(0532) 615-763  

2009-12-16.    4 
   "4 ".        .     . ...    
2009-11-26.       .
      .   ,    ,       .  ,         ....    
 


: 90 .
: 1 

: 150 .
: 1 
	    +   
: 130 .
: 1 
	+
: 150 .
: 1 

: 350 .
: 2 

: 80 .
: 1 

: 110 .
: 1 
GISMETEO:   . 
@Mail.ru 
  ""
 : 36003, . , .  15-. 
: 0532-58-37-12,
068-965-43-74. 
:  . , 65, . 4 
36000 ,    
.:   +38(0532)612-284 
.:  +38(063)282-01-21 
           +38(097)998-76-73 
           +38(066)837-55-98

----------

/  /.

----------


## datel

?  ,     ?

----------


## 23q

> ?  ,     ?

  
  .       (      ,      ),, , .  .    ,    .

----------


## MAKS 1

,       099-098-38-50.  .  ,  .

----------


## sharasha

> .  ,  .

    ?

----------


## MAKS 1

300  .   .    ,   .    .

----------


## Gorizont

, , , ,  !! 
   !!! 
      ! http://gorizontpoltava.com/prog_tour_poltava.htm

----------


## Tyrist

+38 (095) 90 400 07,  -  ,   !    . !!!

----------


## katrina

> +38 (095) 90 400 07,  -  ,   !    . !!!

    !         .     .   .   ,   .   !       г ! :)

----------


## InGreen

. , ,  . 
  1  .  .      !

----------

